# Stuffed Zucchini



## TIM524 (Jul 3, 2012)

Topped with BBQ sauce at the end


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 3, 2012)

Those look so good!  You will have to post your recipe.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Buonasera Tim,

Your stuffed corgette or zucchini look lovely. 

What does your filling consist of exactly ?

Have a lovely July 4th,
Margaux.


----------



## TIM524 (Jul 3, 2012)

Had some left over smoked chicken, so I chopped it up and mixed it in with onions, potato,peppers,more zucchini, stewed tomato, olives and cheese


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 3, 2012)

Betcha that was good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adrineh (Jul 4, 2012)

Things that taste good which are stuffed with other "stuff" that tastes even better - and then topped with a sauce - not sure it gets any better than that.  

Really like what you did with the Zucchini and definately going to recreate your dish.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 4, 2012)

Buon Giorno Tim,

Thanks so much for a list of the ingredients ...

I have made mine with ground beef and / or with shrimp over the years ... However, I am going to try your creation with Chicken Breasts in the next couple of weeks ...  

Thanks again, and I shall photograph it when I do prepare it ... 

Have a lovely July 4th,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Marrie Ann (Nov 29, 2012)

I love any kind of grilled zucchini with or without "stuff". Your ones looks very tasty.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 29, 2012)

That looks lovely


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 2, 2012)

Alright, this idea is going into my cooking repertoire.

Thanks much.


----------

